# Engineer's Christmas Tree



## dettxw

View attachment 14289


----------



## smiddy

I printed off a copy to hang on the wall here in STL.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I'd call it a Project Manager's Christmas Tree too...


----------



## rudeney

I think that my father drew that up for last year's tree. :lol:


----------



## Nick

Spec omissions noted: 

total tree+angel height
minimum vertical clearance
fire retardant ceiling material
At an 8' tree height, plus an undetermined additional height for the lighted angelic tree-topper, neither total tree height, ceiling height or minimum required vertical clearance was specified. Nor was there a stipulation for fire-retardant ceiling material above said lighted angelic figure.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Nick said:


> Spec omissions noted:
> 
> total tree+angel height
> minimum vertical clearance
> fire retardant ceiling material
> At an 8' tree height, plus an undetermined additional height for the lighted angelic tree-topper, neither total tree height, ceiling height or minimum required vertical clearance was specified. Nor was there a stipulation for fire-retardant ceiling material above said lighted angelic figure.


So now we have a government-approved project plan....and this tree will likely cost $500,000. Nice.


----------

